# New post from a hog dogger



## sghoghunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Lets see how many hogs will be killed this weekend by real sportsman.To make it easy all ya got to do is kill the hog and atleast take a pic of it,if ya want to leave it thats fine but atleast get out and take a pic.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 10, 2009)

Ya'll going to use the thermal dogs this weekend?


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll have some for ya Monday don't hunt on weekend due to Turkey season.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 10, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Lets see how many hogs will be killed this weekend by real sportsman.




Doggin' makes you no more of a sportsman than anyone else.
We are all equal.


----------



## molly (Apr 10, 2009)

J....looks like you trying to start some`n....just when they are begining to  cut Jagar alittle slack....I did`nt know them hog doggers had special thermal catch dogs....can`t wait till monday to read all about it...ha!


----------



## izzyhuntin (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't know 'bout them there thermal dogs but we got night vision dogs here....they sure look good out there runnin round with them little night vision goggles on.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yall hog hunters just now gettin night vision dogs ??
My coon dogs have had it and GPS for over 2 years now

Sure could have used it when I was hog huntin years ago ......... would have made some short hunts and saved a lot of gas ridin around lookin for them silent dogs


----------



## gigem (Apr 11, 2009)

*hoggin*



Todd E said:


> Doggin' makes you no more of a sportsman than anyone else.
> We are all equal.


If you lived 500 hundred years ago how would you hunt. With your 22 250. Get real!


----------



## Todd E (Apr 11, 2009)

gigem said:


> If you lived 500 hundred years ago how would you hunt. With your 22 250. Get real!



And the point of this statement is....................

So, what makes a hog dogger the "real sportsman"?
Please enlighten me or, I guess, humour me.

sportsman 
Noun
pl -men 
1. a man who plays sports 
2. a person who plays by the rules, is fair, and accepts defeat with good humour


----------



## gigem (Apr 11, 2009)

if u want to no the facts it takes a real man with the heart to go in after the hog and catch it with ur bear hands just dogs and their owners they share a trust in each other to both do their part so just who are u the man hiding in a tree?


----------



## ducks4u (Apr 11, 2009)

why don't yall all quit crying. If yall had the money to buy one of those scopes yall probably would, i know i would.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well this one won't last....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Well this one won't last....



Yep.


----------



## sweatequity (Apr 11, 2009)

*I would like*

to use both but dogs are an absolute rush.  The end result is killin and grillin!


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 12, 2009)

ducks4u said:


> why don't yall all quit crying. If yall had the money to buy one of those scopes yall probably would, i know i would.



Did you kill that hog with a gun duck?See if you caught him with a dog you could brag about it a little more than just shooting him with a gun and then taken a few pics and then trowing it in a ditch.As my avatar says anyone can shoot one with a gun but it takes guts to actually put your hands on one.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 12, 2009)

This one goes away the next post I have to edit.


----------



## Todd E (Apr 12, 2009)

I have done it. Many times. Have turned out right after dark, got home at 2am, drug myself out of bed at 6am, and worked all day. As many as 2-3 times a week. Caught...stuck, caught....cuffed. What's the big deal. The attitude displayed here are the sames one that used to be on the boarhunter mag forum.......................................


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd probably get in trouble if I had one of those high powered thermal scopes..Thats all I got to say about that


----------



## ducks4u (Apr 12, 2009)

i have shot probably over 100 hogs in 4 years,went several times with dogs killed 5. i am not here to argue but theres not much skill involved in turning a few dogs loose and chasing after, yea i am sure it takes time to train those dogs, i have duck dogs, it takes some skill with a gun, and it takes more skill with a bow, the one in the pic is a bow kill.
the ones we caught with dogs we stuck with knife yea that was cool. that was one heck of a rush.


----------



## GAX (Apr 12, 2009)

gigem said:


> If you lived 500 hundred years ago how would you hunt. With your 22 250. Get real!





gigem said:


> if u want to no the facts it takes a real man with the heart to go in after the hog and catch it with ur bear hands just dogs and their owners they share a trust in each other to both do their part so just who are u the man hiding in a tree?





Lawwwd.... 500 years ago, you wouldn't chase after a hog, for "sport", it would be, for food... You'd be eating the dogs, anyway, instead of spending your energy chasing the hogs...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Again!*

My Granny's words

"Ya'll keep pickin at that it aint never gonna heal."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2009)

It can stay clean, or git gone.


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 12, 2009)

What's the cotton pickin difference wether you kill one with a dog, knife, bow, gun or a freakin rock? A kill is a kill and as sportsMEN we should all be proud of one another for getting out and gettin it done. Wether you agree or disagree with someone's tatics really doesn't matter this day and time cause what it boils down to is we better start pattin each others backs, watch each others backs and quit looking to pour gas on every fire we can.

not lookin to make anyone mad or make any enemies just my 2 cents.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Apr 13, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Did you kill that hog with a gun duck?See if you caught him with a dog you could brag about it a little more than just shooting him with a gun and then taken a few pics and then trowing it in a ditch.As my avatar says anyone can shoot one with a gun but it takes guts to actually put your hands on one.



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT PUT UR HANDS ON IT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> This one goes away the next post I have to edit.


 


Nicodemus said:


> It can stay clean, or git gone.


 
Well?

Or is a multiple time banned member lurking around in this thread?


----------



## widowmaker1 (Apr 13, 2009)

i dont care how you kill hogs- just kill em


----------



## deerbuster (Apr 13, 2009)

widowmaker1 said:


> i dont care how you kill hogs- just kill em



YEP!! You're still killin no matter what way ya kill them.


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not knocking you, but how do you guys get off knocking other sportsman, just because you catch and tie?  It makes you no more of a man, or super hero, or whatever you view yourself as being.  I have caught and tied my fair share.  Once you grab the back legs, it's basically over.  Most of the times, you have friends with you to help.  So what???  Where's the heroism in that?  Now to the guys that go out by themselves, hunt their dogs and catch their hogs, by themselves, then yeah, you earn my respect.  But you are no more of a sportsman than the deer hunter that spends countless hours in a stand just for one shot at a buck.  No more of a sportsman than the duck hunter who sits in freezing water all morning, just waiting on a couple of ducks to drop in and maybe get a shot.  No more of a sportsman than the rabbit hunter that walks countless miles chasing a little cottontail, and so on.  Maybe it's this attitude that keeps the farmers from allowing you guys to come in on their property and catch their vermin.  I have always respected you guys for what you do, but I'm telling you, with all the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I've heard on this forum lately, I am really beginning to change my mind on the way I veiw hog-dogging in general, as well as many others, I'm sure.


----------



## brooks_fc (Apr 13, 2009)

Derek Edge said:


> I'm not knocking you, but how do you guys get off knocking other sportsman, just because you catch and tie?  It makes you no more of a man, or super hero, or whatever you view yourself as being.  I have caught and tied my fair share.  Once you grab the back legs, it's basically over.  Most of the times, you have friends with you to help.  So what???  Where's the heroism in that?  Now to the guys that go out by themselves, hunt their dogs and catch their hogs, by themselves, then yeah, you earn my respect.  But you are no more of a sportsman than the deer hunter that spends countless hours in a stand just for one shot at a buck.  No more of a sportsman than the duck hunter who sits in freezing water all morning, just waiting on a couple of ducks to drop in and maybe get a shot.  No more of a sportsman than the rabbit hunter that walks countless miles chasing a little cottontail, and so on.  Maybe it's this attitude that keeps the farmers from allowing you guys to come in on their property and catch their vermin.  I have always respected you guys for what you do, but I'm telling you, with all the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I've heard on this forum lately, I am really beginning to change my mind on the way I veiw hog-dogging in general, as well as many others, I'm sure.



I tend to agree with this one. I have hunted hogs by foot with a rifle and a bow, killed em both ways. I have also hunted hogs with dogs and stabbed em with a knife. It's all fun, and it's all a type of sporting. I actually enjoy hunting them on foot with a gun or bow. Different strokes for different folks-Everyone has their own preference. I thought this thread was for posting pics of taken hogs??? This has turned into another dang argument. Nice hog to the guy who has actually posted a kill.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 13, 2009)

brooks_fc said:


> I tend to agree with this one. I have hunted hogs by foot with a rifle and a bow, killed em both ways. I have also hunted hogs with dogs and stabbed em with a knife. It's all fun, and it's all a type of sporting. I actually enjoy hunting them on foot with a gun or bow. Different strokes for different folks-Everyone has their own preference. I thought this thread was for posting pics of taken hogs??? This has turned into another dang argument. Nice hog to the guy who has actually posted a kill.


Was supposed to be brooks but sometimes you have some people that just loves to butt in on things that have nothing do do with them.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 13, 2009)

Oops


----------



## Too Late (Apr 13, 2009)

*Question ?*

Ok It was last weekend but I grabbed this one, tossed her over and it was just me(I'm a girl) and my one dog(he is a boy) Then my cousin(he's a boy too) came in and tied him while I grabbed my dog.

Question? So what's that make me?....LOL

No seriously, aren't we all Grown-Ups  here(well most of us) WHO CARES how you hunt. 

You live your life and I'll live mine....

You all need to worry about your own rights to own and carry and use firearms, not about who is the better sportsman or in my case Sportswoman, ... lol

Everyone just hunt and be safe out there.See ya in the Woods!


----------



## Derek Edge (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## hatchrooster (Apr 13, 2009)

What difference does it make if you kill hogs with dogs or with thermo imaging scopes.Ithink the real sportsman goes out and stalks or stand hunts.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 13, 2009)

WHAT I MEANT BY BEING A REAL SPORTSMAN IS THAT YOU RECOVER YOUR KILL AND EAT IT LIKE YOUR SOPPOSED TO NOT BY HOW YOU DO IT.IT IS NOT BEING SPORTSMAN LIKE WHEN YOU SHOOT A HOG AND LEAVE IT IN A FIELD OR KICK IT IN A DITCH CAUSE YOUR TO LAZY TO CLEAN IT OR FIND SOMEONETHAT WOULD TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS.I KNOW I MAKE ALOT OF FOLKS MAD ON HERE BUT I DONT REALLY CARE.


----------



## mike bell (Apr 13, 2009)

Id like to go after a hog with nothing.  Just me and the hog!   no dogs, guns, weapons knives or missles nothing.....

one on one.....now that would be fun.....


----------



## GAX (Apr 13, 2009)

mike bell said:


> Id like to go after a hog with nothing.  Just me and the hog!   no dogs, guns, weapons knives or missles nothing.....
> 
> one on one.....now that would be fun.....



But that would make you more than a "real" hog hunter...


----------



## TAG (Apr 13, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> WHAT I MEANT BY BEING A REAL SPORTSMAN IS THAT YOU RECOVER YOUR KILL AND EAT IT LIKE YOUR SOPPOSED TO NOT BY HOW YOU DO IT.IT IS NOT BEING SPORTSMAN LIKE WHEN YOU SHOOT A HOG AND LEAVE IT IN A FIELD OR KICK IT IN A DITCH CAUSE YOUR TO LAZY TO CLEAN IT OR FIND SOMEONETHAT WOULD TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS.I KNOW I MAKE ALOT OF FOLKS MAD ON HERE BUT I DONT REALLY CARE.



Yep you tend to rub people the wrong way.....


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah some people cant take the truth.


----------



## ducks4u (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## gigem (Apr 14, 2009)

Listen, we live on hog and deer meat around here. I don't know where you're from, but we don't go to the supermarket for anything but vegetables and drinks.


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 14, 2009)

mike bell said:


> Id like to go after a hog with nothing.  Just me and the hog!   no dogs, guns, weapons knives or missles nothing.....
> 
> one on one.....now that would be fun.....



Just make sure you post pictures for us to see!


----------



## TAG (Apr 14, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Yeah some people cant take the truth.


 
The truth about what........

It appears some hog doggers think they are the best of the best sportsman. 

I've been on several dog hog hunts and yes I've put my hands on them. I will say it is a rush but with a 100 lb dog holding them down it's not that big of a deal. 

I love hearing and watching the dogs work but catching a boar requires nerve, but very little *hunting *skill.

just my two cents....


----------



## kornbread (Apr 14, 2009)

TAG said:


> The truth about what........
> 
> It appears some hog doggers think they are the best of the best sportsman.
> 
> ...


a 100 lb dog ? i use a 40lb dog and he will hold a 300lb hog and are you saying sitting in a field with bait and night vision is having HUNTING skill?


----------



## gigem (Apr 14, 2009)

*dogs*



TAG said:


> The truth about what........
> 
> It appears some hog doggers think they are the best of the best sportsman.
> 
> ...


You have no respect, or no idea buddy, of the sport.WE hunt for that 1 in 100 year round, that you will never see on your 15 time adventure. YOU NO  IDEA


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Apr 15, 2009)

kornbread said:


> a 100 lb dog ? i use a 40lb dog and he will hold a 300lb hog and are you saying sitting in a field with bait and night vision is having HUNTING skill?




the weight of the dog is not the point.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Apr 15, 2009)

gigem said:


> You have no respect, or no idea buddy, of the sport.WE hunt for that 1 in 100 year round, that you will never see on your 15 time adventure. YOU NO  IDEA




Gigem, 
can you translate your post?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 15, 2009)

jeepsterwannabe said:


> gigem,
> can you translate your post?



he means you may go catch 100 sows,shoats,150 lb boars and you will never know why we do it until you run in on a 300 plus pounder with teeth,he throws the dogs,runs you down or cuts you and you have to get back up and try him again b/c you and the dogs are a team and you dont quit on eachother know matter what. I am by no means any better/tougher man than any one else on this forum but ive seen this situation enough times to say 8 out of 10 "been there done that" hog hunters and alot of veterans stand back and look for the closest tree. Its like saying having shot does and cull bucks you know there is nothing to shooting a booner.i hope this explains it to folks.

Oh and for who ever says there is no skill in dog hunting you are sadly mistaken.i hunt hogs every way possible and most of my dog hunting buddies understand more about habits,sign, movement patterns, and feeding patterns  than any of the other groups. Tossing a dog out on bad sign is the same as still hunting where there aint no hogs but there is no stalking skill involved unless you sneak up on one in a field and throw a dog on him like we did last night:d you think its hard to stalk one you should try it toting two curs and a pit


----------



## TAG (Apr 15, 2009)

kornbread said:


> a 100 lb dog ? i use a 40lb dog and he will hold a 300lb hog and are you saying sitting in a field with bait and night vision is having HUNTING skill?



kornbread,

I said nothing about hunting a field with bait and night vision in my post. 

But to answer your question - no


----------



## TAG (Apr 15, 2009)

gigem said:


> You have no respect, or no idea buddy, of the sport.WE hunt for that 1 in 100 year round, that you will never see on your 15 time adventure. YOU NO  IDEA



My post was not meant to disrespect anyone. 

Besides that I have no idea what you said……


----------



## TAG (Apr 15, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> HE MEANS YOU MAY GO CATCH 100 SOWS,SHOATS,150 LB BOARS AND YOU WILL NEVER KNOW WHY WE DO IT UNTIL YOU RUN IN ON A 300 PLUS POUNDER WITH TEETH,HE THROWS THE DOGS,RUNS YOU DOWN OR CUTS YOU AND YOU HAVE TO GET BACK UP AND TRY HIM AGAIN B/C YOU AND THE DOGS ARE A TEAM AND YOU DONT QUIT ON EACHOTHER KNOW MATTER WHAT. I AM BY NO MEANS ANY BETTER/TOUGHER MAN THAN ANY ONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM BUT IVE SEEN THIS SITUATION ENOUGH TIMES TO SAY 8 OUT OF 10 "BEEN THERE DONE THAT" HOG HUNTERS AND ALOT OF VETERANS STAND BACK AND LOOK FOR THE CLOSEST TREE. ITS LIKE SAYING HAVING SHOT DOES AND CULL BUCKS YOU KNOW THERE IS NOTHING TO SHOOTING A BOONER.I HOPE THIS EXPLAINS IT TO FOLKS.
> 
> OH AND FOR WHO EVER SAYS THERE IS NO SKILL IN DOG HUNTING YOU ARE SADLY MISTAKEN.I HUNT HOGS EVERY WAY POSSIBLE AND MOST OF MY DOG HUNTING BUDDIES UNDERSTAND MORE ABOUT HABITS,SIGN, MOVEMENT PATTERNS, AND FEEDING PATTERNS  THAN ANY OF THE OTHER GROUPS. TOSSING A DOG OUT ON BAD SIGN IS THE SAME AS STILL HUNTING WHERE THERE AINT NO HOGS BUT THERE IS NO STALKING SKILL INVOLVED UNLESS YOU SNEAK UP ON ONE IN A FIELD AND THROW A DOG ON HIM LIKE WE DID LAST NIGHT YOU THINK ITS HARD TO STALK ONE YOU SHOULD TRY IT TOTING TWO CURS AND A PIT.



Good post.


----------



## widowmaker1 (Apr 15, 2009)

on the properties that i SHOOT hogs on,they are every where ,its pretty much a guarantee that youll see a hog, thats why i say shooting pigs and not hunting them- its not really like hunting to me- they are every where.i've done it with dogs and just walking the roads and shooting them.and personally i eat them but alot of guys there dont ,they just want them dead and that is understandable,since they do so much destruction. we have killed over 60 since deer season on one tract(1200 acres) and you still see tons of them anytime you go. i've never done it at night but i would like to. shootin pigs is a fun way to pass the time between deer and turkey season.


----------



## TAG (Apr 15, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Did you kill that hog with a gun duck?See if you caught him with a dog you could brag about it a little more than just shooting him with a gun and then taken a few pics and then trowing it in a ditch.As my avatar says anyone can shoot one with a gun but it takes guts to actually put your hands on one.



I guess you did not mean:

"To make it easy all ya got to do is kill the hog and atleast take a pic of it"

GEEZ get a grip!!!!


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Apr 15, 2009)

I think some of yall ate some tainted pork. Way to go!


----------



## spaz (Apr 15, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> HE MEANS YOU MAY GO CATCH 100 SOWS,SHOATS,150 LB BOARS AND YOU WILL NEVER KNOW WHY WE DO IT UNTIL YOU RUN IN ON A 300 PLUS POUNDER WITH TEETH,HE THROWS THE DOGS,RUNS YOU DOWN OR CUTS YOU AND YOU HAVE TO GET BACK UP AND TRY HIM AGAIN B/C YOU AND THE DOGS ARE A TEAM AND YOU DONT QUIT ON EACHOTHER KNOW MATTER WHAT. I AM BY NO MEANS ANY BETTER/TOUGHER MAN THAN ANY ONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM BUT IVE SEEN THIS SITUATION ENOUGH TIMES TO SAY 8 OUT OF 10 "BEEN THERE DONE THAT" HOG HUNTERS AND ALOT OF VETERANS STAND BACK AND LOOK FOR THE CLOSEST TREE. .



Very well said.  I personally think if you do not hunt with dogs you don't know the work that is put into not only the dogs but the hunt. When road your curs, which mine is about 40 pounds and she all of a sudden is gone and starts baying and when you get up there, this is what you see sitting in the pond.


That is a not only a thrill but also that is when you have to trust your dogs skills and heart and your fellow hunters.


----------



## RJ0104 (Apr 15, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> HE MEANS YOU MAY GO CATCH 100 SOWS,SHOATS,150 LB BOARS AND YOU WILL NEVER KNOW WHY WE DO IT UNTIL YOU RUN IN ON A 300 PLUS POUNDER WITH TEETH,HE THROWS THE DOGS,RUNS YOU DOWN OR CUTS YOU AND YOU HAVE TO GET BACK UP AND TRY HIM AGAIN B/C YOU AND THE DOGS ARE A TEAM AND YOU DONT QUIT ON EACHOTHER KNOW MATTER WHAT. I AM BY NO MEANS ANY BETTER/TOUGHER MAN THAN ANY ONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM BUT IVE SEEN THIS SITUATION ENOUGH TIMES TO SAY 8 OUT OF 10 "BEEN THERE DONE THAT" HOG HUNTERS AND ALOT OF VETERANS STAND BACK AND LOOK FOR THE CLOSEST TREE. ITS LIKE SAYING HAVING SHOT DOES AND CULL BUCKS YOU KNOW THERE IS NOTHING TO SHOOTING A BOONER.I HOPE THIS EXPLAINS IT TO FOLKS.




NOW THATS REAL TALK!!!!!
AWESOME POST MAN!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 15, 2009)

spaz said:


> very well said.  I personally think if you do not hunt with dogs you don't know the work that is put into not only the dogs but the hunt. When road your curs, which mine is about 40 pounds and she all of a sudden is gone and starts baying and when you get up there, this is what you see sitting in the pond.
> 
> 
> that is a not only a thrill but also that is when you have to trust your dogs skills and heart and your fellow hunters.


great pics spaz!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 15, 2009)

TAG said:


> I guess you did not mean:
> 
> "To make it easy all ya got to do is kill the hog and atleast take a pic of it"
> 
> GEEZ get a grip!!!!


If I wrote it I meant it.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 15, 2009)

HD whats up with posting in the middle of the day.


----------



## gigem (Apr 15, 2009)

*hogs*



gaxtreme said:


> Lawwwd.... 500 years ago, you wouldn't chase after a hog, for "sport", it would be, for food... You'd be eating the dogs, anyway, instead of spending your energy chasing the hogs...


You dont bite the hand that feeds you Buddy!


----------



## GAX (Apr 15, 2009)

talk about "inside the box"..


----------



## gigem (Apr 15, 2009)

*hogs*



gaxtreme said:


> Lawwwd.... 500 years ago, you wouldn't chase after a hog, for "sport", it would be, for food... You'd be eating the dogs, anyway, instead of spending your energy chasing the hogs...


You and i live diffrent. Eat your gun!


----------



## GAX (Apr 15, 2009)

gigem said:


> You and i live diffrent. Eat your gun!


I have nothing against any WAY anyone wants to harvest food, or protect others food....

You're the one who began the 500 years ago, history lesson..
You would have hunted with weapons, then too..

Again, I have nothing against any type of hunting anyone wants to do, as long as it's legal..


----------



## gigem (Apr 15, 2009)

*hogs*



TAG said:


> The truth about what........
> 
> It appears some hog doggers think they are the best of the best sportsman.
> 
> ...


We train puppies on them pigs


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Apr 16, 2009)

Todd E said:


> Doggin' makes you no more of a sportsman than anyone else.
> We are all equal.



Actually real sportsmen use only what they find in the woods to kill their prey with.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 16, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Actually real sportsmen use only what they find in the woods to kill their prey with.


I knew it HD killed a pig once with a river reed that was growing beside a creek so hes the only sportsman here I guess.


----------



## gigem (Apr 16, 2009)

*history lesson*



gaxtreme said:


> I have nothing against any WAY anyone wants to harvest food, or protect others food....
> 
> You're the one who began the 500 years ago, history lesson..
> You would have hunted with weapons, then too..
> ...


We dont hunt with guns now, much less then!


----------



## GAX (Apr 16, 2009)

Lawwwd.... This one ain't too quick..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Actually real sportsmen use only what they find in the woods to kill their prey with.



I can do that. 

For the record though, I don`t consider myself a sportsman.


----------



## gigem (Apr 16, 2009)

*hogs*



TAG said:


> The truth about what........
> 
> It appears some hog doggers think they are the best of the best sportsman.
> 
> ...


Another words you are still waiting to go on a HOG HUNT!


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (May 1, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> As my avatar says anyone can shoot one with a gun but it takes guts to actually put your hands on one.





 (I am laughing at you not with you)


----------



## 3d foam killer (May 1, 2009)

*guys your 6 year old side is coming out*



RJ0104 said:


> NOW THATS REAL TALK!!!!!
> AWESOME POST MAN!



agreed what has hunting come to a competition i mean come on!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowfin (May 2, 2009)

Buy gun, bore sight scope, shoot 3 shots. Wind nah don't matter, scouting why bother,  If it is less than 200 yrds you can kill it. Not much of a sport to me.


----------



## hogdgz (May 3, 2009)

Derek Edge said:


> I'm not knocking you, but how do you guys get off knocking other sportsman, just because you catch and tie?  It makes you no more of a man, or super hero, or whatever you view yourself as being.  I have caught and tied my fair share.  Once you grab the back legs, it's basically over.  Most of the times, you have friends with you to help.  So what???  Where's the heroism in that?  Now to the guys that go out by themselves, hunt their dogs and catch their hogs, by themselves, then yeah, you earn my respect.  But you are no more of a sportsman than the deer hunter that spends countless hours in a stand just for one shot at a buck.  No more of a sportsman than the duck hunter who sits in freezing water all morning, just waiting on a couple of ducks to drop in and maybe get a shot.  No more of a sportsman than the rabbit hunter that walks countless miles chasing a little cottontail, and so on.  Maybe it's this attitude that keeps the farmers from allowing you guys to come in on their property and catch their vermin.  I have always respected you guys for what you do, but I'm telling you, with all the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I've heard on this forum lately, I am really beginning to change my mind on the way I veiw hog-dogging in general, as well as many others, I'm sure.



I agree with you. I have been hog hunting with dogs a many of times and have tied, stabbed, and evrything else you do with a hog. But I would not say that may you a better sportsman than anyone else. Lets see ya'll go out with a traditional bow on public land and put the stalk on a big boar hog, the glory in this is trying to get as close as possible witout getting winded or seen and get an 8 yd shot with a recurve or longbow, no sights or anything just a stick, string, and an arrow. Go try that and see what kind of drenaline rush you get. You aint no better sportsman than me buddy.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 3, 2009)

Don't say anything ill of the boys and men that hunt hogs with dogs! It takes courage for a man to grab a very large mean boar with his hands. Some of those hogs do not have ears and therefore the dogs do not have much to hang onto while the hunter is trying to roll the hog. If anyone thinks its easy or not potentially dangerous; then you need to sign up for a hunt with the hog doggers.
You get em boys!


----------



## PHIL M (May 3, 2009)

Who cares..............


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (May 4, 2009)

just the ones wearing girls underpants


----------



## iowa-boy (May 4, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Lets see how many hogs will be killed this weekend by real sportsman.To make it easy all ya got to do is kill the hog and atleast take a pic of it,if ya want to leave it thats fine but atleast get out and take a pic.


i thought we were all "sportsman" no matter how we hunted.


----------



## sghoghunter (May 4, 2009)

iowa-boy said:


> i thought we were all "sportsman" no matter how we hunted.



Iowa boy did you read the whole thread or did you just read the last few post?


----------



## aaylworth (May 13, 2009)

rockwalker said:


> What's the cotton pickin difference wether you kill one with a dog, knife, bow, gun or a freakin rock? A kill is a kill and as sportsMEN we should all be proud of one another for getting out and gettin it done. Wether you agree or disagree with someone's tatics really doesn't matter this day and time cause what it boils down to is we better start pattin each others backs, watch each others backs and quit looking to pour gas on every fire we can.
> 
> not lookin to make anyone mad or make any enemies just my 2 cents.




Amen Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayin'Blues (May 14, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Lawwwd.... 500 years ago, you wouldn't chase after a hog, for "sport", it would be, for food... You'd be eating the dogs, anyway, instead of spending your energy chasing the hogs...



Hey buddy Im with you on this  I have killed a couple of hogs with a gun, but personally Id just rather turn loose my hounds and curs, and run up in there and catch em up. Aint nothin like hearin the dogs run and bay! and then takin your pride and joy of a catch dog and roundin them up


----------

